# Entry Visa Renewal for US Expats



## gregtyrl (Sep 15, 2016)

Hello, all. My wife and I are US citizens making preparation for the purchase of a house in Tuscany and eventual establishment of residency for what will be an only home. My question relates to the renewal of our entry visa roughly one year after our relocation to Italy. Does the renewal require both my wife and I submit our application in person at the stateside Italian consulate, and secondly will we have to take possession of the new visas in the US as well? Can the renewed visas be mailed to our residence in Italy?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Generally speaking, a visa is a document that allows you to enter a country. Once you are there, you apply for a residence permit of some variety. It's the residence permit you actually renew after the first year, assuming you have met the requirements to renew the residence permit. So, no, you don't have to leave Italy to renew your visa - you just renew your residence permit.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Generally speaking, a visa is a document that allows you to enter a country. Once you are there, you apply for a residence permit of some variety. It's the residence permit you actually renew after the first year, assuming you have met the requirements to renew the residence permit. So, no, you don't have to leave Italy to renew your visa - you just renew your residence permit.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## gregtyrl (Sep 15, 2016)

Thank you Bev. That information is heartening.


----------

